# Visitor Message's



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

When can I send these.

Cheers


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Once you have been a member for a month and have 100 posts you become a bronze member and are able to post messages and send PMs.


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you kindly


----------

